# Amazing videos



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Let's see what you got. I'll start...


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Though seemingly difficult a rubiks cube is just a big algorithm.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Though seemingly difficult a rubiks cube is just a big algorithm.


Yep! And I suck at math... 1+1=11 

I have never been able to solve one with out taking it apart and reassembling.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

DickyT said:


> Yep! And I suck at math... 1+1=11
> 
> I have never been able to solve one with out taking it apart and reassembling.


Ive seen it done and I understand the dynamics but I cant pull it off. Its a big cheat code of spins lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

that is CRAZY! lol


----------

